# PC-Zusammenstellung so in Ordnung?!



## scorparc (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle.

Ich möchte mir in ein paar Tagen einen neuen PC zusammenstellen. Ich nutze ihn meistens um zu Spielen. Ansonsten alltägliches wie surfen, Videos schauen und Co.
Außerdem sollten damit auch Spiele spielbar sein wie z.B. BF3 oder MW3. Was ja kein Problem sein sollte 

Ich habe mich mal durch das Forum gelesen und folgendes zusammengestellt:
Wunschliste vom 25.07.2011, 18:02 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU
Ich denke das meiste ist so in Ordnung. Trotzdem ist ein prüfender Blick von ein paar Experten sicher nicht falsch.

Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch am rätseln. Ich dachte an ein Cooler Master, die gefallen mir am besten. Es sollte vielleicht Staubfilter haben. Oder eben dazukaufen, kann jemand welche empfehlen?

Ich danke schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Marc


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

Zuerstmal das Einfache: Staubfilter sind kein Muss wenn du den Rechner regelmäßig mit Druckluft reinigst. Wenn du aber welche haben möchtest (die natürlich auch gereinigt werden müssen!), kannst du entweder irgendwelche kaufen oder eine alte (nicht zerrissene!) Damenstrumpfhose zweckentfremden 

Die Zusammenstellung ist super, gut eingelesen!  Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du Übertakten möchtest (sagt deine Konfig zumindest), ist dass alles soweit i.O. Du kannst den CPU-Kühler gegen den bei niedrigen Drehzahlen etwas besseren EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B und am Netzteil könnte man noch sparen (Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)) aber das muss nicht, das Be Quiet! ist sehr gut! Wenn du auf Onboard-Grafik verzichten kannst, ginge auch das Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE für 10€ weniger.

Also: Wenn deine Auflösung Full-HD beträgt und du übertakten möchtest, ists ok, Vorschläge siehe oben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus. 
Du brauchst zwar kein 580 Watt Netzteil, aber das Straight ist super und sein Geld wert, musst du wissen.


----------



## scorparc (25. Juli 2011)

Hey. Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Jetzt fällt mir das mit der Strumpfhose auch wieder ein. Denn Trick habe ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen .

Beim CPU-Kühler werde ich denn Rat befolgen und denn EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B nehmen. Beim NT dachte ich das etwas mehr Power für eine zukünftige Grafikkarten Aufrüstung sicher nicht schaden wird.
Und auf die 10 Euro kommt es beim MB dann auch nicht mehr an 

Kann mir einer noch ein "gutes" Cooler Master Gehäuse empfehlen?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem CM HAF 922 überaus zufrieden (siehe Signatur oder PCGH Extreme 02/2011). Dann wäre da noch das sehr empfehlenswerte CM 690 und natürlich die kleinen und großen Brüder des HAF (Haf 932, Haf 912+). Meine ganze Gehäuseliste:

Lancool Dragonlord oder  CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)


----------



## scorparc (25. Juli 2011)

Habe mich für das Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus entschieden. 
Nochmals Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Beratung. Sehr gutes Forum 

Ich werde die Komponenten die nächsten Tage bestellen. Noch ne kurze Frage  Was hältst du von Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Dort kann man bestellen. hoh.de ist aber auch OK.


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dort kann man bestellen.



Ich glaube das ist der Zweck eines Onlineshops 
Sry - bei der Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht anders

@Scorpac
Das hier ist das beste Forum "wo gibt" 
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist der Zweck eines Onlineshops
> Sry - bei der Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht anders



Deswegen habe ich eine Alternative genannt.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2011)

Wie immer eine super Zusammenstellung von huntertech und Quantenslipstream. Kann man dir nur empfehlen und viel Spaß wünschen


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie immer eine super Zusammenstellung von huntertech und Quantenslipstream. Kann man dir nur empfehlen und viel Spaß wünschen


 Ihc wusste garnicht, dass ich was zusammengestellt habe und Quanti schon garnicht 

Mindfactory ist super! Und zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr hast du keine Versandkosten.


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist super! Und zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr hast du keine Versandkosten.



Hey. Wollte gerade bestellen da hab ich dein Beitrag gelesen. Das werde ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Hey. Wollte gerade bestellen da hab ich dein Beitrag gelesen. Das werde ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen


 Bedenke aber, dass die Preise minütlich schwanken und Abends ein paar Cent hochgehen, aber nicht so viel, dass das den fehlenden Versand ausgleichen würde.


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Das sich die Preise alle paar Minuten ändern habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Gestern wo ich die Hardware auf meine Wunschliste gesetzt habe, waren es noch 830 Euro, aktuell bin ich bei 925 Euro  Na ja, vielleicht fallen sie heute Nacht wieder..


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Also +95€ kann nicht, so stark schwanken die auch wieder nicht


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

Gute Zusammenstellung soweit Wenn du noch etwas sparen willst, kannst du auch diese GTX560Ti nehmen:

1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hatte ich da noch nicht alle Komponenten zusammen  ups. Habe gerade mal auf Geizhals nachgeschaut, da würde der Bestpreis zurzeit ca 900 Euro betragen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat Mindfactory so im allgemeinen die besten Preise.
Leider muss ich so wie es aussieht noch 2-3 Tage warten; HDD, RAM und CPU-Kühler sind nicht vorrätig.

@facehugger: Die ist auf jeden Fall deutlich billiger. Weißt du wie die Kühlung, also Lautstärke, ist?


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> @facehugger: Die ist auf jeden Fall deutlich billiger. Weißt du wie die Kühlung, also Lautstärke, ist?


Die nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Hier mal ein Test zur Karte:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC im Test

PS: wenn dir die Lautstärke so wichtig ist, würde ich dir zu jener GTX560Ti raten:

http://gh.de/eu/610596

Man kann aber auch den Grakaluffi per MSI Afterburner auf 40% fixen. Dank der potenten Custom-Kühler (Asus, Gigabyte, Phantom) wird die Graka in Spielen nicht allzu warm und ist trotzdem meist nicht aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhören...

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Ich werde die Gigabyte bestellen. Wenn mir die Lautstärke zu hoch ist werde ich das mit dem Tool drosseln. 

Und noch eine Frage  Wie ist das bei Mindfactory: Ein paar Komponenten sind erst in ein paar Tagen erhältlich. Wenn ich das heute bestelle, wie geht MF da vor. Wird erst gewartet bis alles da ist und dann verschickt, oder erfolgt eine Teillieferung? Muss ich wenn zwei Pakete verschickt werden zweimal Versandkosten zahlen oder nur einmal (außer natürlich ich nutze das das 0-6 Uhr Angebot). Die Frage ist doof oder?  Wahrscheinlich nur einmal.


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

Ich würde dir diese Grafikkarte empfehlen: 10 Jahre Garantie, keine Probleme beim Overclocking, Support von EVGA ist auch super
EVGA GTX 560 Ti

Bei der SSD reichen auch 60 GB, ich denke das ist mehr als genug und mehr als Windows wirst du da eh nicht installieren, oder?

Ansonsten sieht es echt gut aus, bis auf das NT, das wäre mir persönlich zu teuer, da reichen die Vorschläge von Huntertech, aber das musst du wissen


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

@scorpac: du bezahlst natürlich nur 1x Versandkosten Frag doch einfach einmal bei Mindfactory an, wie die das mit den fehlenden Teilen händeln... Die empfohlene EVGA von Gazelle ist ebenfalls eine gute Wahl. Da hat Nvidia mal mit dem Referenzdesign einen guten Wurf hingelegt Du hast also die Qual der Wahl

Gruß


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> @scorpac: du bezahlst natürlich nur 1x Versandkosten Frag doch einfach einmal bei Mindfactory an, wie die das mit den fehlenden Teilen händeln... Die empfohlene EVGA von Gazelle ist ebenfalls eine gute Wahl. Da hat Nvidia mal mit dem Referenzdesign einen guten Wurf hingelegt Du hast also die Qual der Wahl
> 
> Gruß


 
Quäl dich 
Ansonsten spar beim Gehäuse


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Ansonsten spar beim Gehäuse


Beim Sharkoon T9 bekommt man viel für`s Geld

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

@Gazelle: Das mit der Garantieverlängerung ist wohl Geschichte: "Gilt aber nur noch für Grafikkarten die bis zum 30.6.2011 gekauft wurden." 
Ich sollte um die Komponenten würfeln oder so 

Also ich bleib einfach mal bei der Gainward. Und NT bleibt auch so, falls ich mal eine dickere Karte einbaue...

Das Sharkoon T9 gefällt mir nicht so. Ich möchte meine Festplatten seitlich herausziehen. Beim HAF 912 Plus kann ich außerdem ein Teil vom Festplattenkäfig heraus bauen. Dann gibts ein bisschen mehr Platz und der "Airflow" ist besser. Leider hat das HAF 912 kein USB 3.0 vorne dran


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Also ich bleib einfach mal bei der Gainward


Was denn nun? Ich denke, du wolltest die Gigabyte nehmen Das NT ist klasse und auch das HAF912+, keine Frage! Ich würde dir noch empfehlen, einen von diesen Luffis:

Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

in den Deckel zu knallen. Das Case wird besser entlüftet und deine HW wird es dir danken

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, meine ich ja


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Nimm doch einfach die EVGA, da kannst du auch den Lüfter regeln und verlierst dabei nichtmal die Garantie!!
Das HAF 912 ist auch sehr gut, wenn du USB 3 willst, kannst du dir ja ein Mainboard mit entesprechendem Frontpanel kaufen.


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach die EVGA, da kannst du auch den Lüfter regeln und verlierst dabei nichtmal die Garantie!!
> Das HAF 912 ist auch sehr gut, wenn du USB 3 willst, kannst du dir ja ein Mainboard mit entesprechendem Frontpanel kaufen.


Der arme TE, nicht das er uns vor lauter Unentschlossenheit abklappt Das mit dem extra Luffi im Deckel hast du mitbekommen?

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte nicht erwartet das die Zusammenstellung so spaßig wird. 

1. Also gut, ich schmeiß eine EVGA rein. Sagt mir noch welche und ich bin glücklich.

2. Das HAF912+ bleibt so. Wenn ich an denn USB 3.0 Anschluss will muss ich mich zur Not halt ein bisschen bücken 

3. Das mit dem Lüfter hab ich gelesen. Denn muss ich mir dann extra beim ARLT kaufen, gibt es nur mit 120 Durchmesser (von Cooler Master) bei MF.


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Einfach die erste/billigste EVGA.
Liste nochmal deine gesamte Konfig bis hierher auf (Softy: ) fürs Feintuning.


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> 1. Also gut, ich schmeiß eine EVGA rein. Sagt mir noch welche und ich bin glücklich.


Nimm die günstigste. Takten kannst du selbst mit dem Afterburner...

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Hier ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

Sieht top aus! Bist du sicher, das du bei der SSD die 128GB brauchst? Für das BS und die wichtigsten Progs reicht die 64Gb-Version... der Rest kommt eh auf`s "Datengrab".

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Hmm. Ich bin nicht sicher. Auf meinem aktuellen Laptop habe ich ca. 140 GB an Programmen  Da ist sicher viel Müll dabei, aber 
Weiß einer von euch wie viel GB Win 7 mit SP1 braucht? 7 GB oder so, oder irre ich mich da.
Eine Partition mit Win und eine für die Progs: 20 GB für Win und 44 GB für Progs. Erscheint mir etwas wenig.

EDIT: Außerdem soll man ja 20 % der Platte frei lassen. "Füllen Sie die SSD nicht komplett, sondern lassen Sie immer mindestens 20 Prozent ihrer Kapazität frei."


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2011)

140GB an Progs Was sind denn das für Beschlagmonster? Win7 brauch ca. 14-15GB, meine BS-Partition ist 25GB groß.

Gruß


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

[8-10 Spiele, CAD-Software und die üblichen Programme.
Wenn ich bei eine 64 GB Version 20 GB als BS abziehe sind das ca 45 GB; das reicht mir nicht für die Programme und Spiele die ich regelmäßig nutze.]

Ich nehme die 128 GB. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Spiele profitieren nur in Form von kürzerebn Ladezeiten und evtl reduzierten Nachladerucklern von einer SSD, du hast aber kein FPS mehr.
Wenn du das Geld hast, kauf dir die 128GB, würde ich auch machen.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus 

Die Crucial m4 ist erste Sahne


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

Nimm die Hälfte bei der SSD, spart Kohle....
Für die EVGA würd ich EVGA Precision empfehlen, finde ich besser als MSI Afterburner  (jaja ich bin ein EVGA Fanboy )



Edit: Man heutzutage sind PCs so billig, was ich damals zahlen musste für ne ordentliche Leistung


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

So jetzt stehts 2:2 zwischen der 64 GB und der 128 GB SSD  (ich hab mal Softy für 128 voten lassen, da er dieselbe hat)  

@TE
Welche nimmste jetzt, 64GB oder 128GB?


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Die 128 GB Variante. 64 GB sind einfach zu wenig.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch für 64GB. Und um noch etwas Chaos zu verbreiten: Die Asus-Karte ist schon ab Werk im Leerlauf leiser als die Gigabyte 

128GB brauchst du eig. nicht weil du Spiele besser auf die HDD packen solltest.


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Verstehe ich das richtig das während ich spiele eine SSD nichts bringt, außer das Spielstände schneller geladen werden. Vllt sollte ichs mir doch überlegen  Spart 80 Euro. 
und die ASUS Karte dafür kaufen 

Außerdem habe ich doch jetzt die hier : 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DDR5 PCIe


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig das während ich spiele eine SSD nichts bringt, außer das Spielstände schneller geladen werden. Vllt sollte ichs mir doch überlegen  Spart 80 Euro.
> und die ASUS Karte dafür kaufen



Genau, nur die Nachladeruckler werden aufgrund der sehr schnellen Zugriffszeit der SSD gemildert und das Spiel startet schneller bzw im Spiel wird schneller geladen (also überall, wo ein Spiel/Programm auf die Festplatte zugreifen muss, profitiert es von der SSD).


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das während ich spiele eine SSD nichts bringt, außer das Spielstände schneller geladen werden. Vllt sollte ichs mir doch überlegen  Spart 80 Euro.
> und die ASUS Karte dafür kaufen
> 
> Außerdem habe ich doch jetzt die hier : 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DDR5 PCIe


 
Ja das ist auch gut so, nimm die EVGA 

Die Spiele laden halt etwas schneller aber das ist doch eh egal, spar deine 80 Kröten, oder kauf dir 16GB RAM 
Du könntest die 80 auch in ein Blu Ray laufwerk stecken


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Investier das Geld lieber sinnvoller. Die heutigen Spiele sind auch so gut genug programmiert, dass du keine/kaum noch Nachladeruckler hast!


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist auch gut so, nimm die EVGA
> 
> Die Spiele laden halt etwas schneller aber das ist doch eh egal, spar deine 80 Kröten, oder kauf dir 16GB RAM
> Du könntest die 80 auch in ein Blu Ray laufwerk stecken



Das mit den 16GB Ram ist ja noch 10mal sinnfreier xD
Das mit dem Blu-Ray Laufwerk macht schon eher Sinn, so ein hübsches flaches Slot-in Teil wäre doch nett


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Oder noch 4 DVD-Laufwerke  

LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BD lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~70€, BD schreiben)


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich immer gewundert wieso die Themas hier so viele Seiten haben, jetzt weiß ich warum 

Das 16 GB RAM nicht sinnvoll sind weiß ich selber . Ein DVD bzw. Blu-Ray Laufwerk brauche ich nicht. Heute gibt es doch alles zum Download.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*Hust* Themen, nicht Themas *huuuust*

Ich hoffe doch, wir reden von legalen Downloads


----------



## scorparc (26. Juli 2011)

Meine ich doch, Themen. Denkfehler 
Na klar. Alles legal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

Hey da fehlen aber noch 8 GB 

Kannst so kaufen, würd cih genauso machen bis auf Gehäuse und NT vll


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2011)

Jap, kannst du so abschicken. Oder doch die Asus DCII Da war ja noch die Gigabyte Hmmm, vielleicht lieber die Gainward PhantomScherz beiseite, bestell! Jetzt! Sofort!

Gruß


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Jap, kannst du so abschicken. Oder doch die Asus DCII Da war ja noch die Gigabyte Hmmm, vielleicht lieber die Gainward PhantomScherz beiseite, bestell! Jetzt! Sofort!
> 
> Gruß


 
Nicht wieder verunsichern -.-


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Nicht wieder verunsichern -.-


Spaß muss sein, ich hoffe der TE sieht das genauso... Die EVGA ist eine sehr gute Wahl, Punkt.

Gruß


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Oder doch die Asus DCII Da war ja noch die Gigabyte Hmmm, vielleicht lieber die Gainward Phantom
> 
> Gruß


 Bist du wohl still jetzt!


----------



## scorparc (27. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid mir welche. Ich kann eurem Forum keinem mit schwachen Nerven empfehlen.



> Hey da fehlen aber noch 8 GB



Ich hab kurz einen Schock bekommen und schon gedacht ich hätte denn RAM vergessen 

So hab ich bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich für eure super Beratungen, auch wenn sich nicht immer alle einig waren 
Mal schauen ob ich ein paar Bilder poste.

P.S.: Da ist ne komische Sache passiert. Und zwar hab ich heute Nacht geträumt das ich die Komponenten alle zweimal bestellt habe *panik*. Aber gerade nachgeschaut, alles gut 
Wünsche euch einen angenehmen Arbeitstag.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die ganzen Komponenten kompatibel sind. 

Wenn Du magst, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## scorparc (27. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die ganzen Komponenten kompatibel sind.
> 
> Wenn Du magst, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


 
Wenn sie nicht kompatibel sind mache ich euch dafür verantwortlich! 
Sobald ich die Sachen habe und zusammen gebaut sind werde ich hier was posten. Das kann evtl etwas dauern. Lieferzeiten und so  Hab aber auf euer anraten einfach mal eine nette Mail an den Support geschickt und etwas Druck gemacht.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, Kompatibel sind unsere Komponenten ja meistens... nur dann fangen sie an zu brennen und dann auf einmal kam der TE nie wieder 

Kleiner Scherz, viel Spaß mit deinem Rechner  Und hör auf so ein Wirres Zeug zu träumen, bist ja wie ich


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die ganzen Komponenten kompatibel sind.
> 
> Wenn Du magst, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


 
Das einzige was sein kann ist, dass die RAM nicht mit Mainboard zusammenpassen, aber das muss man testen, Softy will nur seine Konfi durchpressen


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Ram und Board sind fast immer kompatibel, daran wird es nicht scheitern


----------



## scorparc (28. Juli 2011)

Gerade bekommen:


> Voraussichtlich werden die von Ihnen bestellten Artikel am 29.07 (Grafikkarte), 29.07-30.08 (Prozessorkühler) und am 28.07-01.08 (Mainboard) in unserem Hause ab Lager lieferbar sein.


 
Meint ihr ich sollte denn CPU-Kühler (*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B AMD und Intel *) durch einen *Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, *ersetzen? Das 29.07-30.08 erscheint mir etwas ungenau, und heißt nichts gutes.. 

Also das die von MF die Lieferzeiten angeben ist ganz gut. Nur blöd das die sehr ungenau sind und sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder ändern.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Der Mugen2 ist schon auch ok. Die Montage halt etwas fummeliger und die Kühlleistung bei niedrigend Lüftedrehzahlen etwas schlechter. Aber wie gesagt, der ist ok. Persönlich würde ich die Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Du kannst den Kühler gerne tauschen, der Nordwand ist nur im Leerlauf etwas besser und sieht besser aus. Vorausgesetzt, du kommst mit der umständlichen Montage zurecht, da sind schon einige dran krepiert und ien Forenuser schrieb gesern, dass er das Ding entweder zurückschickt oder mit dem Hammer bearbeitet und gegen den Nordwand tauscht.


----------



## scorparc (28. Juli 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte


> Also das die von MF die Lieferzeiten angeben ist ganz gut. Nur blöd das die sehr ungenau sind und sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder ändern.



Der Lüfter ist mittlerweile doch da und ist zum Versand bereit. Du kannst dich auf die Datums Angaben überhaupt nicht verlassen 
Fehlt also nur noch die Graka und das MB.. Das Gehäuse haben sie mir heute schon losgeschickt.
Wäre natürlich herrlich wenn die anderen Sachen morgen verschickt werden und am Samstag da sind, dann hab ich was zu tun am Wochenende 

P.S.: Ich habe gesehen hier im Forum gibt es ein Marktplatz oder so.. Könnte ich da etwas verkaufen? Bei mir kommt immer die Meldung das ich keine Rechte habe..


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, hier gibt's einen Marktplatz, du brauchst aber 100 Posts um da reinzukommen (um zu vermeiden, dass sich hier einfach irgendjemand schnell anmeldet, Geld kassiert und dann nichts losschickt). Ist nicht sonderlich effektiv die Methode, aber besser als den Zutritt ab 1000 Posts zu machen


----------



## scorparc (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe es immerhin geschafft in einem Thema 22 Beiträge zu schreiben


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Ich bin jetzt bei 5.222 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, kannst ja hier und da sicherlich auch noch was in anderen Themen sagen, bist ja jetzt auch ein Profi für Hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Ich habe es immerhin geschafft in einem Thema 22 Beiträge zu schreiben


 
Hartnäckigkeit wird sich langfristig auszahlen.


----------



## scorparc (30. Juli 2011)

Hab heute morgen mein Gehäuse bekommen. Gefällt mir richtig gut  Hab mir gedacht ich stell hier ein paar Fotos rein, vllt interessiert es jemand. Aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle das Gehäuse schon mal gesehen.

Außerdem habe ich mir beim ARLT denn letzten noch verfügbaren Cooler Master Lüfter geholt 

P.S.: Neein, der Post ist nicht dazu da um die 100er Marke an Beiträgen zu knacken


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Sehr schick.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Den Lüfter kenn ich 

Schöne Bilder  Aber wo ist die Hardware?


----------



## scorparc (30. Juli 2011)

Tja, leider ist das MB erst gestern Abend oder heute Morgen verfügbar gewesen. Somit wird das ganze erst am Montag verschickt. Aber das ist nicht so schlimm:


Softy schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


Mann muss es so sehen; ich hab das ganze ja erst am Donnerstag bestellt. Wenn das Paket Di oder Mi an kommt ist das Ok. Die Leute bei Mindfactory brauchen auch ihre Freizeit


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Softy soll mal still sein, dauernd werden seine Posts gegen mich verwendet


----------



## scorparc (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Softy soll mal still sein, dauernd werden seine Posts gegen mich verwendet


 
Oh  Wollte dich nicht deprimieren


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Schicke Bettwäsche. Wo gibts die zu kaufen?


----------



## scorparc (30. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Schicke Bettwäsche. Wo gibts die zu kaufen?


 
Öhh, keine Ahnung  Hab die mal von meiner Mutter bekommen..


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Schicke Bettwäsche. Wo gibts die zu kaufen?


 Ihc würde es in einem Geschäft für Betten versuchen


----------



## scorparc (30. Juli 2011)

Wen ich fragen beim Zusammenbau habe, darf ich diese dann hier posten oder gibt es da ein extra Bereich dafür?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Mach einfach hier rein


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Heute sind meine Komponenten angekommen. Alles ist in Ordnung und Original verpackt. Nur eine Sache stört mich etwas und macht mich unsicher.
Ich hatte schon ein komisches Gefühl als mein Mainboard am Samstag plötzlich 1-mal verfügbar war. Jetzt sehe ich das die Verpackung offensichtlich geöffnet wurde. Zubehör ist Original verpackt. Ich sehe auch keine Gebrauchsspuren am Mainboard. Was meint ihr? Hat jemand schon mal das gleiche erlebt? 

Danke wenn ihr mir eine kurze Rückmeldung gebt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Du hast ein Brett in der Hand, das schon mal einer in der Hand hatte. Das kenne ich auch, ist aber egal.


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ein Brett in der Hand, das schon mal einer in der Hand hatte. Das kenne ich auch, ist aber egal.


 
Das heißt aber nicht das es schon benutzt wurde, oder?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Habe ich noch nie erlebt. Vllt. ein Rückläufer  Würde mal mit dem Händler Kontakt aufnehmen und per Fotos dokumentieren (so wie es ankam).


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Sieht neu und unbenutzt aus, nur ein RAM Halter ist halb offen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht das es schon benutzt wurde, oder?


 
Es kann sein, dass das Brett geprüft wurde, direkt nach der Herstellung, Stichproben eben und dann wird es wieder zurück gepackt, wenn es die Prüfung bestanden hat.


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

hmm. Ok, dann werde ich den PC jetzt mal zusammenbauen. Wenn was ist kann ich ja immer noch Reklamieren.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Jop, bau erstmal ganz in Ruhe zusammen und mach uns ein paar Bilderchen


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Mal schauen ob ich dieser Herausforderung gewachsen bin 

Kennst du evtl ein gutes How To? Ich weß zwar wie es geht aber nur zur Sicherheit, ist etwas länger her bei mir


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Quanti hat eins in seiner Signatur.


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Aaah. Dankeschön..


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Kennst du evtl ein gutes How To? Ich weß zwar wie es geht aber nur zur Sicherheit, ist etwas länger her bei mir


 
Schau einfach in meine Signatur, da findest du alles.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau einfach in meine Signatur, da findest du alles.


 Ich war knapp 4h schneller


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Bin *meiner* Meinung nach fertig. Seht ihr irgendwas bei dem der PC in die Luft geht wen ich ihn anmache? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Stell den Feuerlöscher bereit 

Hast Du den 4/8pin Stromstecker am Board dran? Kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus 

@Softy: Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man ihn!


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Dann werde ichs glatt mal versuchen.. Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Dann werde ichs glatt mal versuchen.. Hals und Beinbruch


 Mach nicht so nen Stress und drück endlich den bescheuerten Knopf! 

Wenn du möchtest, können wir dein BIOS optimieren, poste einfach ein paar Bilder. Geht auch mit Treibereinstellungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich war knapp 4h schneller


 
Blättere ich eine Seite nach vorne?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Blättere ich eine Seite nach vorne?


 Nein, das weiß ich, deswegen ist es ja auf der gleichen Seite


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Jyppie, rechner geht an. Aaaber, cd bootet nicht wieso?

Hab den sata Stecker vergessen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nein, das weiß ich, deswegen ist es ja auf der gleichen Seite


 
Aber seine Anfrage war eine Seite davor und die habe ich zuerst gesehen, da ich immer auf den "ersten ungelesenen Post anzeigen" klicke und nicht einfach nach hinten gehe.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber seine Anfrage war eine Seite davor und die habe ich zuerst gesehen, da ich immer auf den "ersten ungelesenen Post anzeigen" klicke und nicht einfach nach hinten gehe.


 Du solltest deine Einstellung mal überdenken


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Nö, ich lese den Thread ja von Anfang an und wenn mir das auffällt, poste ich sofort.
Dadurch habe ich die Möglichkeit auf eventuelle Anfragen zu reagieren und noch ein Post reinzudrücken.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Und zu mir sagt der Zahnarzt Post-Hunter


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Damit euch nicht langweilig wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem BIOS können wir gerne machen, aber nicht heute. Muss erst mal hier aufräumen.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Danke 

Räum du mal auf, kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit Windoof installieren.


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Räum du mal auf, kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit Windoof installieren.


 
Schon dabei


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus und kauf nicht das billig Wasser von Sky.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Schon dabei


 Und immer weiter, hab gefälligst Spaß mit dem PC!


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Verdammt, ich komm gar nicht zum Aufräumen. Windows ist schon fertig


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> verdammt, ich komm gar nicht zum aufräumen. Windows ist schon fertig



ssd ftw :d


----------



## scorparc (2. August 2011)

Also ich muss jetzt in die heia. Muss morgen früh leider raus auf Arbeit. Ich würde am liebsten die Nacht durchmachen! 

Gute N8 @ all


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> ssd ftw :d


 /fullsign!

Schlag gut scorparc


----------



## Patrick30 (5. August 2011)

Hi
würde gern mal wissen ob du schon irgendwelche positive bzw. negative Erfahrungen mit deinem neuen PC gesammelt hast? 
Hab auch vor mir so ein ähnlichen Computer zusammen zustellen... 

MfG Patrick


----------



## scorparc (5. August 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht soo viel am PC gemacht. Aber immerhin so viel das ich sagen kann: Eine super gute Zusammenstellung! 
Das starten und herunterfahren geht übelst schnell. Innerhalb von ein paar sekunden ist Windows 7 betriebsbereit. Alles kann sofort gestartet werden. Alle Komponenten funktionieren einwandfrei.

Was Spiele angeht habe ich gleich mal Battlefield Bad Company 2 installiert. Hab die Einstellungen eifach mal auf Hoch gesetzt, weiter hab ich noch nichts hochgedreht, und das Spiel läuft richtig gut. Alles super flüssig und einwandfreie Grafik. Ach ja, Minecraft habe ich auch installiert. Läuft eigentlich ganz ok. 
Jetzt am Wochenende werde ich mir auch mal Crysis 2 (mit dem DirectX 11 Patch) installieren. Das Game selbst gefällt mir nicht so, aber mal schauen wie die Grafik aussieht 

Die meisten Programme starten innerhalb eines Augenblickes. Das Entpacken von großen Archiven läuft auch ultra schnell.
Was soll ich sagen. Einen neuen PC zu kaufen war die richtige Entscheidung  
Ach ja, ohne die Beratung hier wäre ich natürlich nicht so glücklich wie jetzt.  Danke!

Kurzum. Der Rechner wird zukünftige Spiele wie Battlefield 3 sehr gut packen und darstellen. Ich denk mal ich hab für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt was einen PC betrifft. Was das übertakten angeht werde ich das vorerst mal lassen, es ist sowieso nicht nötig. In ein paar Wochen vllt.

Benchmarks oder ähnliches hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Halte ich jetzt mal nicht für so wichtig. Kann damit egtl auch nicht so viel anfangen 
Aber wenn etwas in die Richtung gewünscht ist, bitte sagen.

@Patrick: Ich kann es dir nur Empfehlen. Erfahrungen bis jetzt nur positive. Wenn es mal was negatives gibt werde ichs posten.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Schön, wenn unsere Konfigs gut ankommen


----------



## scorparc (7. August 2011)

Habe gestern Crysis 2 und ein paar andere Spiele installiert. Crysis 2 auf Ultra Grafikeinstellung und mit DirectX 11 Patch gezockt. Läuft alles super flüssig.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

scorparc schrieb:


> Habe gestern Crysis 2 und ein paar andere Spiele installiert. Crysis 2 auf Ultra Grafikeinstellung und mit DirectX 11 Patch gezockt. Läuft alles super flüssig.


 Dann sind unsere Konfigs ja doch zu was gut


----------



## Patrick30 (7. August 2011)

Danke für das Feedback  

Ich werde mir jetzt auch bald die Teile bestellen


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Patrick30 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback
> 
> Ich werde mir jetzt auch bald die Teile bestellen


 Kannst ja ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Berichte, wie es denn so läuft, wenn du die Teile hast.


----------



## scorparc (10. August 2011)

Also das mit dem Marktplatz (von wegen erst ab 100 Beiträgen und so) habt ihr mir ja gesagt. Seh ich auch vollkommen ein.
Eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen für wie viel ich mein Notebook verkaufen könnte. Ich will es ja nicht hier im Forum verkaufen. Habs deswegen mal in die Rumeplkammer gesteckt.

Da hab ich mal gleich nen Einlauf kassiert..  Die sind ja empfindlich...


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Kann man nix machen  Schick mir doch die Daten des Notebooks, dann lass ich hier ne Wertschätzung machen


----------



## scorparc (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Kann man nix machen  Schick mir doch die Daten des Notebooks, dann lass ich hier ne Wertschätzung machen



Was meinst du mit hier? Hier im Forum? Kriegen wir dann nicht beide Ärger?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Wieso? Du schickst mir ne PN mit den Daten des Notebooks, ich mach da nen Fred auf und schreib rein: "Ein Bekannter will sein Notebook verkaufen. ...", Thema erledigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wieso? Du schickst mir ne PN mit den Daten des Notebooks, ich mach da nen Fred auf und schreib rein: "Ein Bekannter will sein Notebook verkaufen. ...", Thema erledigt


 
*Petzbutton drück* *auf Mod wart* *Popcorn raushol*


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Petzbutton drück* *auf Mod wart* *Popcorn raushol*


 Ich versteh nicht, was daran falsch sein soll


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was daran falsch sein soll


 
War doch nur Spaß. 
Was per PN besprochen wird, ist privat und geht niemanden was an.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War doch nur Spaß.
> Was per PN besprochen wird, ist privat und geht niemanden was an.


 Deswegen heißt es ja PN  Es gibt nur darum, das ich den Wertschätzungsfred aufmache, weil er es ja nichts kann. Ich will ja nichts für ihn verkaufen, daher geht es wohl in Ordnung


----------



## scorparc (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War doch nur Spaß.
> Was per PN besprochen wird, ist privat und geht niemanden was an.


 
So sollte das auch sein! Ich verstehe sowie so nicht wieso der Bereich Wertschätzung auch nur mit der 60 Tage/100 Beiträge Regel zugänglich ist.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Er gehört leider zum Marktplatz und dieser ist auf 2 Monate + 100 Posts begrenzt. Im Prinzip kann man da ja nicht mehr machen als im restlichen Forum auch, nämlich Hilfe suchen.

*Hust* Meine ersten 2.000 Posts waren nur Fragen *hust*


----------



## scorparc (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> *Hust* Meine ersten 2.000 Posts waren nur Fragen *hust*



Jetzt weiß ich wie du zu so vielen Beiträgen gekommen bist. Einfach die Themen von den User schnappen die keine Rechte für einen Bereich habe


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Nein, du bist der erste


----------



## scorparc (10. August 2011)

Na wenn das so ist. Einen schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Dir auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt es ja PN  Es gibt nur darum, das ich den Wertschätzungsfred aufmache, weil er es ja nichts kann. Ich will ja nichts für ihn verkaufen, daher geht es wohl in Ordnung


 
Öhm...



> 1.2 Eigentum und Besitz an der Ware:
> Der Anbietende muss Eigentum und Besitz (d.h. die tatsächliche Verfügungsgewalt) an der Ware haben. Das Anbieten und Erwerben von Waren im Namen Dritter, die keinen Zugang zum Marktlatz haben, ist untersagt.



Ich denke mal, dass das nicht so gerne gesehen wird, aber ich werde da mal nachfragen, wie da die Regel ist.
Ist also, besser, wenn wir das Thema wechsen und ihr das unter euch ausmacht, ohne Thread, dann kommt auch keiner auf Gedanken.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Eine Sache muss ich aber noch sagen 

Dein Zitat beinhaltet den Ausschnitt "Der *Anbietende* [...]" bzw. "Das *Anbieten* und Erwerben [...]". Da steht nichts von wegen Wertschätzung 

Aber Themawechsel: Sobald die Bilder da sind, mach ich erstmal ne Liste, wieviele TEs bisher die Kabel richtig verlegt habrn


----------

